# Natural Oats



## KBMELB (Apr 4, 2011)

I am wondering if having oatmeal daily is not helping my bowel movements???


----------



## humiliated (Mar 19, 2011)

I did find it making things worse, but I was putting milk and brown sugar in it and wonder if it was actually the oats or the other stuff causing problems.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I eat it every single morning. Just goes to show you, what works for one, will or won't work for another. Trial & error.


----------



## tourist (Feb 19, 2011)

I think it also can make an enormous difference what form the oats are in. For me, instant oatmeal is useless, quick-cooking oats are not much better, rolled oats are satisfying and do not cause gas binding, but steelcut oats provide a perfect amount of stimulating but gas-free fiber.


----------



## humiliated (Mar 19, 2011)

Thats good to know tourist, I use quick oats cause of needing something I can make quick before work. So quick in fact that I nuke it and then put alot of milk(and a spoon of brown sugar) and then I drink it while I get ready for work. That or a pop tart is about all the time I can spare in the morning. I've never heard of Steelcut oats but I know I can microwave rolled oats takes a little longer but might be worth my while. What is Steelcut oats, and what is it's difference that might make it more gut friendly. I am to a point of healing that I can eat the oats and milk again, but I was afraid everyday might be pushing it, and I am still looking for better ways to take care of myself, your help is appreciated.


----------



## KBMELB (Apr 4, 2011)

tourist said:


> I think it also can make an enormous difference what form the oats are in. For me, instant oatmeal is useless, quick-cooking oats are not much better, rolled oats are satisfying and do not cause gas binding, but steelcut oats provide a perfect amount of stimulating but gas-free fiber.


Thanks heaps I have never heard of steel cut oats but I just googled it and I will try and get some, great tip


----------



## humiliated (Mar 19, 2011)

I got some steel cut oats thanks to your advice tourist. I'd have to say thats an improvement over the other kinds. Thanks heaps I never would have tried it or even noticed it otherwise.


----------



## tourist (Feb 19, 2011)

I hope you like them. Here's a tip a friend gave me. Since steel cut oats take a good 10-15 minutes to cook and no one has that time in the morning, I make a small saucepan full once a week and just take a half-cup of it to work with me and I reheat in the microwave. Even reheated they retain a lot of their form and never turn to paste, which is why they make such a good fiber source. I eat them without milk, since I'm lactose intolerant, but I add brown sugar and toasted walnuts.


----------



## enoughalready! (Apr 21, 2011)

I used to be able to eat and enjoy oats but now they give me acid stomach and do absolutely nothing to help with const.


----------



## humiliated (Mar 19, 2011)

tourist said:


> I hope you like them. Here's a tip a friend gave me. Since steel cut oats take a good 10-15 minutes to cook and no one has that time in the morning, I make a small saucepan full once a week and just take a half-cup of it to work with me and I reheat in the microwave. Even reheated they retain a lot of their form and never turn to paste, which is why they make such a good fiber source. I eat them without milk, since I'm lactose intolerant, but I add brown sugar and toasted walnuts.


The cooking instructions on the ones I got said simmer and then let set in fridge over night then simmer in the morning again for 6 minutes. I adjusted that to my morning schedule by making the pan as u do enough for several days and then microwaving for 3 min in the morning, works out just as well as instant. Steel cut has a better flavor and texture, in my opinion. Hasn't been causing gas either.I was lactose intolerant for years but I seem to be over that now, it want away with all the other ibs symptoms, and good ridence to it all.


----------

